# Majestic Argentine Tegus



## Nytes_Haven (Aug 30, 2011)

*I received an email with regards to a new type of Tegu, Majestic Argentine Tegu. Has anyone ever heard about this species? I have included the link, from the website, teguterra.com:

http://www.teguterra.com/majesticargentinetegus.htm

Am curious to know if anyone heard of them....*


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 30, 2011)

No never heard of them, never heard of a peach tegu or a spotted tegu, in all honesty "max" looks like a red blue hybrid you can definintly see blue and red characteristics


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going to guess they're hybridized red/blue tegus that have been selected for high contrast colors.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 30, 2011)

Never heard of them, but they are gorgeous! Haha probably just some sort of redXblue cross though.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 30, 2011)

the pink spotted ones look like redXargentine.... but never heard them called "majestic"


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 30, 2011)

_It's been discussed before,.. they're Red x Black hybrids. Although I have yet to see pics of the parents.

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-magazines/reptiles-magazine/april-2011/majestic-argentine-tegu-bc.aspx_


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything to make a buck...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 30, 2011)

They do have pretty colors.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 30, 2011)

You sure they weren't just using majestic as an adjective to describe their tegus and not referring to a specific breed?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah I believe they are trying to pass it off as a morph or breed considering they bred a "spotted tegu" and a "peach tegu" to make a majestic tegu, sounds like they got a cool baby out of a clutch and are spicing it up


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 30, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Yeah I believe they are trying to pass it off as a morph or breed considering they bred a "spotted tegu" and a "peach tegu" to make a majestic tegu, sounds like they got a cool baby out of a clutch and are spicing it up



Agreed. But there are some wild tegus that have crazy colors, I do not think those are allowed to leave their native area though.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7504#axzz1WTlvdSFr


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 30, 2011)

_
Red x B&W crosses have been done and he has a separate section for them and Majestics on his site. It's marketing,.. you have High Contrast Reds but they're still Reds, you have Underground with Platinum Blues but,.. they are still Blue tegus. It's all marketing in some cases to tell them apart from others but in most cases it's about money.

But I still like how some of them look._


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i agree with bubblz calhoun there just a hybrid tegu that he's using majestic to throw a different name out there for people to think there some new special tegu for people to want to go out and buy one off him,its about money.I talked to Johnny LaRocca about these on the phone when the article came out in reptile magazine and he told me he was going to sell these for like 1,000 dollars for these and then he offered me one for like 300.00 dollars and i was going to send him the money and he kept dragging his feet,i dont like to put down breeders or bash but i think this majestic tegu is a bunch of BS just my opinion.If your going to go with a hybrid stick with bobby hill and his AA tegus at least he's pretty honest guy.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 30, 2011)

The only thing new about a red x B&W tegu is the "majestic" name stamped on them.


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dont get me wrong i m not hating on the tegu,but i was talking to the guy back in march and i got proof of the fact the guy was going to try to sell them for 1,000 a piece and was going to give me a great deal on one for 300.00 then when i was ready to send him the money he drug his feet,i smell bs sorry just another hybrid.Again if you want a nice hybrid buy a AA from bobby good price,awsome tegu,pretty honest breeder IMO........


----------



## got10 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool but I'm not impressed


----------



## reptastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah they are just b/wXreds, I wouldn't pay $1,000 let alone $300 for one


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 30, 2011)

1k is really high, I hate to compare colombians and argentines too much but it reminds me of the $1200 colombian thats been on fauna for months. They do have nice colors but its not "rare". Hopefully this guy is able to sell some of them but I have a hard time seeing people line up for the babies at that price.


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well 300.00 was suppose to be with shipping which isnt bad.But just alot of breedrs throw these names on these tegu's just to up the price,and other breeders have good prices and good bloodlines,not say here's a red stripped,blood red,red mango etc, lol,and up the price 100 dollars for the same red tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep...just a marketing name. The same thing happens with corn snake morphs when someone comes up with something new. You have to be be pretty widely accepted into the community to make up a name and have it stick. He did list it in Reptiles as a red x black hybrid.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't hate the guy or the tegu, its just kinda assinine, who am I to knock his hussle lol


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

anytime I hear some crazy new Hybrid name it always comes with a beefy price tag that is normaly reduced with a little smooth talk. as for me Ill stick to b/W and Reds. they need love too!  ^lol @ knock his hustle


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 31, 2011)

I fancy different breeds, like my extreme and my hybrid, I'm well aware I over paid for eli but they looked so awesome and at least underground didn't call him a "sunstar" tegu or something lol if someone is willing to pay a grand for the majestic tegu let them... sucker lol


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

lol, yeah I hear yah Kellen, Ryan @ Underground breeds some awsome gUs and the price you paid was fair, lol. no where near 1k!


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Underground reptiles has pretty good stock i had a red tegu from them last year very healthy.Well thousand dollars is crazy for a hybrid tegu in my opinion and i too wouldnt pay that.But when breeders call there reds candy cane,blood red and change the names when there the same red and up the price smh bs.


----------

